# Your hottest, and Favorite ........



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok!..Before any picture post please obey and fellow the board rules about posting picture...here are the ruels

_* No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
-Thong shots
-Nudity and near nudity
-Exposed backsides
-Exposed or partially covered breasts
*_

Ok now Who is your hottest and favorite all time porn star? I know I have more then one but you can only post who you think is the hottest porn star?

My all time favorite are Tera Patrick!...Here she is


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I love Kira Kenner now someone post her on here.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

here you go..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

StReLoK said:


> here you go..
> 
> View attachment 139303


THANK YOU


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn, two very nice female specimens so far!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

after a couple eh boys???


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> after a couple eh boys???

















only in da peg eh dairy. dat's billy's ting















(jus joking billy)


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

that a boy spranga its like ive known you for ever thats colins thing hahahahaha ask him about that damn guy isnt to picky hahahaha man is that sh*t funny


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dairy Whip said:


> after a couple eh boys???










hahah Dairy you are f*cking funny as clown you know that!...hahhaa


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

your the sh*t dude







props to you man as team leader see what you started for all of us 2P2F i have a good time on this site everyday and thanks to you man







Give this guy a hand boys


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> your the sh*t dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I sure you do enjoy it and like everyone else do as well...not just our team members other member are coming in here and having fun with you...

I did not start this team...every single one of you make the team..with out you guys there is not team for us and thanks you all being with my from day 1 till now and our team are still up and running...

Thanks again!..


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

no need to thank man this is about thanking you but i see were your coming from were all in it to gather witch is cool too


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Where's Brianna Banks???


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Dairy Whip said:


> no need to thank man this is about thanking you but i see were your coming from *were all in it to gather witch is cool too *


that is what a team all about!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Brianna Banks


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

banks eh hahaha i got at least 10pics of her on my girl wall so im doing fine over here........ i got so many on my wall i get a diffrent one every night


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> Where's Brianna Banks???


you ask for it!...


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

here is some more pictures...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow!..This thread is getting hotter and hotter..keep those pic come and clean!..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Can we get some Catalina Cruz or some Rachel Aziani please.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Can we get some Catalina Cruz or some Rachel Aziani please.


OMG







you read my mind!!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Someone post some hot ass images of them please.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Can we get some Catalina Cruz or some Rachel Aziani please.


OMG







you read my mind!!!
[/quote]
Catalina Cruz or some Rachel Aziani


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

spranga said:


> Can we get some Catalina Cruz or some Rachel Aziani please.


OMG







you read my mind!!!
[/quote]
Catalina Cruz or some Rachel Aziani




































[/quote]
sh*t both


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

here you go..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

STRELOK FTFW and were is Rachel Aziani @


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Catalina Cruz


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I know there is better ones of Rachel.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Now were talking and how about some Jill Kelly


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Jill Kelly


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys for posting those pics, i had a great night!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Thanks guys for posting those pics, i had a great night!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Were are the images of jill kelly or Tia Bella


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

my fav is the first pornstar i saw.. = ginger lynn... hehe
the hottest for me is brianna banks


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

fish lover said:


> my fav is the first pornstar i saw.. = ginger lynn... hehe
> the hottest for me is Brianna banks


ginger lynn Brianna banks


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I wouldnt hit it I would beat it up.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

spranga said:


> my fav is the first pornstar i saw.. = ginger lynn... hehe
> the hottest for me is Brianna banks


ginger lynn Brianna banks











































[/quote]

ginger lynn FTW!!!







Beat up? who cares!!!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> my fav is the first pornstar i saw.. = ginger lynn... hehe
> the hottest for me is Brianna banks


ginger lynn Brianna banks











































[/quote]

ginger lynn FTW!!!







Beat up? who cares!!!!








[/quote]

she's like 45


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

spranga said:


> my fav is the first pornstar i saw.. = ginger lynn... hehe
> the hottest for me is Brianna banks


ginger lynn Brianna banks











































[/quote]

ginger lynn FTW!!!







Beat up? who cares!!!!








[/quote]

she's like 45
[/quote]

Turn off the lights, lets see who is 45!!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> my fav is the first pornstar i saw.. = ginger lynn... hehe
> the hottest for me is Brianna banks


ginger lynn Brianna banks











































[/quote]

ginger lynn FTW!!!







Beat up? who cares!!!!








[/quote]

she's like 45
[/quote]

Turn off the lights, lets see who is 45!!








[/quote]
MILF


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

this is R&B's new tag i made for him


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that's wicked spranga...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

this is my baby guys....


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> this is my baby guys....


Aint fun if the homies aint got none!! Sharing is caring, we are a team!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i cant share her with you guys....not a chance or even this one...


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Dam tight ass


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Dam tight ass


I hope you are talking about billy's selfishness and not his ass for reals!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Dam tight ass


I hope you are talking about billy's selfishness and not his ass for reals!!















[/quote]
Both remember he was in jail


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

She's not a porno star but I think she's the hottest women on earth!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Dam tight ass


I hope you are talking about billy's selfishness and not his ass for reals!!















[/quote]


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Ja said:


> She's not a porno star but I think she's the hottest women on earth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant see them to small.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I know she's not a porno star but she's still the hottest woman alive!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah she is.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

At this moment she's this kid's favourite!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

is that Jessica Alba?

I mean the small pic??


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

is that jessica alba


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> is that Jessica Alba?
> 
> I mean the small pic??


The one with out the kid yeah and some one post a picture of Vida Guerra please


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> is that Jessica Alba?
> 
> I mean the small pic??


The one with out the kid yeah and some one post a picture of Vida Guerra please
[/quote]

here u go sangre. oh i forgot


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Spranga she is gorgeous dude!..it hit it, but she not Jessica Alba..nice try!


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Spranga she is gorgeous dude!..it hit it, but she not Jessica Alba..nice try!


i agree, Jessica Alba is more hot


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is Jessi!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Well lets make a pole to see I vote for Vida Guerra and there is way better images of her with that nice tight ass. God I can just chew on it.









And thanks SPRANGA that was just a tease


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Well lets make a pole to see I vote for Vida Guerra and there is way better images of her with that nice tight ass. God I can just chew on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is but i can't post em here.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

spranga said:


> Well lets make a pole to see I vote for Vida Guerra and there is way better images of her with that nice tight ass. God I can just chew on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is but i can't post em here.
[/quote]
I know cause she is fucken hot and you know it!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Well lets make a pole to see I vote for Vida Guerra and there is way better images of her with that nice tight ass. God I can just chew on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is but i can't post em here.
[/quote]
I know cause she is fucken hot and you know it!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

No!..because Spranga knows that she hot and he wanted to keep by himself not sharing her with team mate here..I can see he got his warm towel ready and her pic and movie are on now..Drool!...


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Well lets make a pole to see I vote for Vida Guerra and there is way better images of her with that nice tight ass. God I can just chew on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is but i can't post em here.
[/quote]
I know cause she is fucken hot and you know it!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

No!..because Spranga knows that she hot and he wanted to keep by himself not sharing her with team mate here..I can see he got his warm towel ready and her pic and movie are on now..Drool!...
[/quote]
warm towel eh P2PF


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sprang just an FYI..it 2P2F...not P2PF..









Now pick one and live the rest on Rice...I know he'll take them all..


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Sprang just an FYI..it 2P2F...not P2PF..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k i'll take the one om the left, the 2 in the middle and the 1 in the right, R&B gets sloopy seconds


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I am not going to pick out of all 4 of them...I take all 4 at the same time..all are hot...let leave Rice our left over..I'm sure he'll enjoy it after us..hahahhahaha


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

no dry [email protected]?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> no dry [email protected]?


No dry [email protected] in here Aces...sorry that this thread disappointed you....But I can send you what you want to your via pm...









oh no!...that picture blow the thread...


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll take your Avatar 2P2F


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

spranga said:


> is that Jessica Alba?
> 
> I mean the small pic??


The one with out the kid yeah and some one post a picture of Vida Guerra please
[/quote]

here u go sangre. oh i forgot









View attachment 139838

[/quote]

OMFG!!!







Thank you guys for caring so much about the feelings of my pecker! You guys rock!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Dam tight ass


I hope you are talking about billy's selfishness and not his ass for reals!!







:laugh:
[/quote]
Both remember he was in jail
[/quote]

i was never in jail FTW!!!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> Dam tight ass


I hope you are talking about billy's selfishness and not his ass for reals!!







:laugh:
[/quote]
Both remember he was in jail
[/quote]

i was never in jail FTW!!!!








[/quote]

And what is wrong with jail?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lmfao, you jail bird lol...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> lmfao, you jail bird lol...


I would love to see fresh meat like you itsthericeman!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Rice & Beanz said:


> lmfao, you jail bird lol...


I would love to see fresh meat like you itsthericeman!















[/quote]

Oh my god, what a ***!
You wanna see "Fresh meat like itstheiceman?"


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

yea that was









heres my love:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Geis, your pic do not post.

Who is it?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The beautiful Catherine Zeta Jones... 
Lucky-ass Michael Douglas!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

She is supposed to be the Next Wonder Woman


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I would kill for her.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> lmfao, you jail bird lol...


I would love to see fresh meat like you itsthericeman!







:laugh:
[/quote]

Oh my god, what a ***!
You wanna see "Fresh meat like itstheiceman?"









[/quote]

LOL







im far from that bro!!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

R&B man, in the other thread you like brokeback mountain...and now ice, you're slowly coming out...hahaha jk...
michael douglas really hit the jackpot with catherine...damn that old man


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Catherine Zeta Jones


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

spranga said:


> Catherine Zeta Jones


I would to if I was given a chance


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

who wouldnt... that ass whooooo


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

yea she deserves another...


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

God those almond shaped eyes just get to me.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

that broads a pig...i dont find her overly attractive.....this ones smokin


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

is that beyonce??


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah thats her alright.

How about we post some images of my all time favorite Gina Lynn.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Yeah thats her alright.
> 
> How about we post some images of my all time favorite Gina Lynn.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

hmmm ummmm.....


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

spranga said:


> Yeah thats her alright.
> 
> How about we post some images of my all time favorite Gina Lynn.



View attachment 139953

View attachment 139954

[/quote]
Yes sir now she is one hot piece of white ass.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Yeah thats her alright.
> 
> How about we post some images of my all time favorite Gina Lynn.



View attachment 139953

View attachment 139954

[/quote]
Yes sir now she is one hot piece of white ass.
[/quote]


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

One of my favorites!! She is so hot!!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

is she related to ginger lynn??


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Yeah thats her alright.
> 
> How about we post some images of my all time favorite Gina Lynn.



View attachment 139953

View attachment 139954

[/quote]
Yes sir now she is one hot piece of white ass.
[/quote]


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

fish lover said:


> is she related to ginger lynn??


I dont know.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

god damn it! he said he doesn't know!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Enough with know or don't know...let me spice the thread up a bit here..


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

I swear this site " P-fury" is great!!







Not only it has resources on piranhas but also have pictures of the hottest girl too!







What a great combo!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is odd. The last pic on the first row looks like an ex-girlfriend of my with impants. I had to have a double tank to make sure it was not her.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

oh sh*t...really??


----------

